# The Yanina Space



## Andy Fake

Question:

anybody interested in The Yanina Space!?



Andy Fake


----------



## mrmatt1972

Huh?????????????


----------



## puckhead

geez, even google search comes up empty for this one.


----------



## Andy Fake

*The Quest*

O.k.
Hi everybody?

I get the hint.
Nobody is interested in this Yanina Space except me. Fine.

So no the there Yanina Space for today.


Well then my friends in The Quest.

Let's see, then, is anybody interested in...let's get something quite simple...:


on the relationship between the major pentatonic and minor pentatonic scales upon the guitar fretboard!?


Andy Fake


----------



## greco

Andy Fake said:


> ..let's get something quite simple...:
> on the relationship between the major pentatonic and minor pentatonic scales upon the guitar fretboard!?
> Andy Fake


I would like to know your thoughts on this. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## puckhead

now I'm curious what the heck the first doodad is....


----------



## Andy Fake

*So ok then*

So ok then.

Let's try to see what the hell is going on with this major/minor pentatonic Thing that everyone talks about.

Lets assume that nobody is familiar with the necessary technical terms necessary to do justice to the subject and keep the English as plain as possible; so even a grade 2er(who sacrifices a few lunches) can do away with it, readily. Ha. Fancy that.


----------



## Andy Fake

The trick is to think Position!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One's whole guitar thinking MUST BE now totally absorbed with this word POSITION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There is no such thing as a scale(or chord, or event) on the guitar fretboard!

There is such a thing as a scale IN SOME POSITION on the guitar fretboard though.

Every event must be thought of as existing in some position.
There is no such thing as a positionless scale/event.
When you think of me you think of you; likewise, when you think of a scale you think of a positioned scale.

WHY?

Its because the relationship(s) which we seek between scales[example, between the major/minor pentatonics] upon the guitar fretboard, exists not between the scales themselves But between the positions containing these scales!!!!!!!!!

We are looking for relationships between the positions containing the scales.
[when we explicitly state the relation below this will make even more sense than it does now; but it should make enough sense right now actually. Ha.]

There are no positions in Pure Music Theory;
this is a pure guitar-theoretic concept; ...and related fretboards I.


This is Truth.
This is truth.


I say we take a break here.


Andy Fake


----------



## kat_

Andy Fake said:


> There is such a thing as a scale IN SOME POSITION on the guitar fretboard though.


Now I'm picturing scales doing yoga.


----------



## Mooh

like there was a call before the dark went away and the dogs watched the air move with their noses so that the bedclothes caught on the thought that if dogs were about the cereal had better wake or it wouldn’t be ready for the road before reading by the fridge light woke the milk to say hello again this morning like every morning before the spoon clankered clankered clankered on the bowl of dreams before for dishwasher fire disturbed its balance and warped the thought that this was once a good bowl for cereal to prepare itself for milky lovemaking in preparation for decent into the realm of digestive glory before the dogs mill about crying for fear that all is lost not knowing the box gives up more and more and never ends its generosity when the hand meets the cupboard door that has that stain forgotten because of the lure of the cereal that calls out to the world eat me eat me eat me and find everlasting joy in the spirit of the cereal and milk that transcends even breakfast or the shorelunch of desire that smells of fish but tastes of cereal and milk that calls out swim swim swim in me me me like an echo of dreams forgotten at waking like the stain on the cupboard door but what’s that sound in the noses of clowns in the space between cereal and milk occupied by hopes of peace spewing with laughs and giggles and chuckles and tears of perplexity and list of things to do to the clown of noses distracting minds from the space between the cereal and the milk heard crying kill the joy of space before the alter of tongues before the stain on the cupboard door slides to the floor and surrenders itself to the dogs of floor ignoring the cries of the dog lord screaming get thee to the kitchen and be silent and let the space between cereal and milk be heard lest it be spilled on the bedclothes torn on the bedpost as sleep spilled out before the dark went away and the dogs woke to the sound of milk slapping cereal like so many jilted lovers slapping hatred away ignoring the space that screams taste and see that the meal is good feel and hear that the air is silent but for the diminished dimensions of damnable thought through thine own false love of the space between cereal and milk in the bowl of joy served by the spoon of ecstasy and held to the alter but what is that sound in the hairs outside calling to the space between the cereal and the milk milk milk taste in the heart like blood under the fingernails of lust and the fire of a thousand thousand dishwashers perched below the branches of joy but above the grave victory as the milk laps on the shore of divine cereal delight waiting for the space between cereal and milk to close and squeeze the hand of perpetual space crying fear not for yanina holds foibles in hands of forgiveness stringing lives along in delusion and illusion and fear not for the space is yanina with a shovel through the heart digging at weeds of uncertainty like clowns of orange and dogs of yesterdays seething through their teeth where is the yanina space it has been taken and all that remains is cereal and milk with pages torn and prayers unanswered like fake faith crying the dog lord cometh fear not and footsteps overtake and rain drenches and the ground opens to swallow fields and fields and fields of cereal drowning in pastures and pastures and pastures of milk with no space of yanina to save the mind from suffocating bedclothes wrapped around the swollen absence of a knife blade from which to balance the pocket in the trousers on shuffling legs and feet with hands in them searching for cereal and milk now flush with complexity and perplexity alone gone as the fence wraps around the fields of hairy glory strung with flocks of vixens crying where oh where has yanina gone why are we forsaken but there is no answer from the void as the mouth of earth closed around the nothing that remained remains remaining there as if there was no clock yet paper and thoughts blow on a wind of rudderless lunacy crying shred where there be no shred but to deaf ears it falls why there are no lessons but those of dogs dining on forgotten cereal sodden with milk from days past fallen from the cupboard stained by thought goes to where there is 

Woops, wrong forum.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Crazy is alive and well on the internet. Yipee!


----------



## 4345567

Everytime I see this subject line, I think it says the "The Vagina Space".


----------



## Mooh

mrmatt1972 said:


> Crazy is alive and well on the internet. Yipee!


www.crazyforum.com?


----------



## Andy Fake

*O.k.*

O.K.

(At this point in the party we need to introduce the notion of "kernel of a scale" to make things sail smoothly and meaningfully; but lucky for you we won't).


So lets move on without it.


So now, lets see...


----------



## Andy Fake

*Grade 2 English(and some grade 1ers too)*

Grade 2 English:

ok.

5 differently named strings.....instrument has 5 positions.
n differently named strings.....n positions.

millions of possible constructible scales/chords/events upon the guitar fretboard.
every one of these millions has a ROOT;(sometimes sounded sometimes not).
this root MUST appear on one of the 6 strings!

therefore we have the following theorem,

Theorem: All of the millions of constructible scales/events/chords upon the guitar fretboard can be classified into 6 groups. Classified according to which of the 6 strings thir root falls upon.


So we have just put every scale/chord/event constructible upon the fretboard into 6 different baskets.

(pretty soon i'll just use the word event to mean chord/scale/interval/melody/song/'note'/fretpitch/scale-segment/mistake/Christmas carol(Silent Night for example)/etc..)

Simple. 


Andy Fake
(Direct of Research)
(The Roman Empire)


----------



## Sneaky

Andy Fake said:


> Grade 2 English:
> 
> ok.
> 
> 5 differently named strings.....instrument has 5 positions.
> n differently named strings.....n positions.
> 
> millions of possible constructible chords upon the guitar fretboard.
> every one of these millions has a ROOT;(sometimes sounded sometimes not).
> this root MUST appear on one of the 6 strings!
> 
> therefore we have the following theorem,
> 
> Theorem: All of the millions of constructible chords upon the guitar fretboard can be classified into 6 groups. Classified according to which of the 6 strings thir root falls upon.
> 
> 
> So we have just put every chord constructible upon the fretboard into 6 different baskets.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> 
> Andy Fake
> (Direct of Research)
> (The Roman Empire)


Post a clip! 

9kkhhd


----------



## greco

Sneaky said:


> Post a clip!
> 
> 9kkhhd


And a pic/diagram.


----------



## Andy Fake

ok

Lets go 1 tiny tiny Tiny Tim step further.

Yes. All of the scales/chords/events(yes even these very major/minor pentatonics scales of which we now speak) can be 'put' into one of 6 baskets/cages/boxes/positions/Yanina fretboards.

But here is the Tiny Tim step further:


Theorem (no proof given here): The positions generated by the Low-E and High-E strings are identical.


Therefore, since 2 of the 6 positions are identical, we deduce that we really only have 5 positions!!!

(This 'chain' of deductions is the theoretical foundations for the existence of the 5 cages/boxes/positions)!!!

We do not use the Low-E to represent any position; we instead use the High-E; since they both give us the exact same position.


Andy Fake


----------



## Andy Fake

do not read this, anybody:

(to be honest, it is not the root of the event/scale that we use to check for the classification of the event as to position, it is something called the kernel of the scale/chord/event; but since we want the hungry grade 1ers to be here too, lets pretend that it is the root that we use to check to determine position; the method of checking is the same). (We waited all these decades to get here; one little lie ain't gonna change much now. Ha. Take that!).


Side(to those who were Witnesses): In Issue# 1 what was called "the x" of an event is called "the kernel" of the event in Issue#2.


----------



## Andy Fake

*Englisg or formulary*

Maybe we take a break now.


But where are we going from here?
The reat is real easy:

we throw the major and minor pentatonic scales into these 5 positions and literally use our eyes to search for Relationships between them!!!

But we'll see how well defined and explicitly simple and beautiful we can define the relationship between them; either in English or formulary.

No school has ever expressed it so so perfectly!

It is a prototype for all future relations between scales.



The Roman Empire


----------



## Andy Fake

*I know that somebody can solve it!*

The rest is easy i tell you!!!!!

I know that somebody can solve it!

Pen and paper.
Write out major and minor pent. in the 5 positions.
Open an eye.

You will see The Relation(s).
I promise.



Hint# 1: they are equality relations.

Hint# 2: they look something like this ---> Position 2 (MP) = Pos ? (mP)....la la la...etc..

Hint# 3: all of the 5 resulting equations/relationships can be reduced to 1 nice general equation; and this nice general equation is the jewel which we seek; the relationship between the major and minor pentatonic scales expressed in a precise formula; a guitar-theoretical formula; the type of formulary a hungry grade 1er will surely understand. Ha. Take that you little bas---d!



Andy of the Fakes


----------



## Andy Fake

ok

Lets check out what's going on here now.

No person seems to be following what we are deducing here.
Rededucing.

So my first hunch is to end it all with one of my quite famous Last Words sentenses.
(i kinda quite like those last words sentenses actually..........kinda quite like them indeed. Ha. Take that! You lazy son of a Hi everybody).

Anyway.

Here we go once again('cause i'm sure that i'm not the only grown-up here):


Well, since i know that in general humans can figure things out, if nobody(dead or alive) or no person attempts to attempt a continuation of the chain of deductions, beginning from the 3 Hints we so kindly exposed, then guess what?

Yeap.

Andy fake will have just mustered up his very very last English words on this here wanting-to-be-spoon-fed thread.


(because really, the interesting relationship that so blatently exist between the major pentatonic scale and the minor pentatonic scale upon the surface of the guitar fretboard(i.e. The Icy Surface; Her Surface) is surely the beginning of wisdom. The wisdom of The Theory of Scales! It is EXACTLY HERE that The Theory of Scales begins!!!!!

do not read the following conclusion:
(it is not grade 2 level)


Because we desperately want The Theory of Scales to germinate from a Zero-resemblance relationship between 2 scales, and guess what? such a relationship does indeed exist between the maj. and min pentatonic scales. Hi everybody...i'd like to thank the producers and the director Steven Speilberg for letting me act the way i knew i could do it; thank you all. Thank you all very very much indeed).


Take That!




Andy Fake
(Director of Research)
(The Roman Empire)


----------



## mrfiftyfour

Yo Andy,
There's not much traffic on these boards, so don't expect alot of views.
Second, just tell us about your discovery. It sounds interesting enough, but we don't need to hear that you are talking to us at a 2nd grade level.


----------



## mrmatt1972

------------------------


----------



## Starbuck

Wow did someone discover the brown acid?


----------



## 4345567

I'm still waiting to hear a clip. With such obviously well-thought out and sound theories, this Andy Fake must be a hell of a player.

(currently boycotting smilies)


----------



## Shark

I don't like to think in terms of scales or positions; I like to think in terms of sounds. Play and play and play until all the thinking fades away and all you have are the sounds. You don't reach for a specific scale at that point; you reach for a sound.


----------



## Andy Fake

*Hi everybody*

ok hi everybody.

You guys here seem to be cool about things.
Thanks maein.
Thanks everybody.
Thanks for realizing. 

So let's push things but 1 step further then.....let's spell out this guitar-theoretic relationship between the min. and maj. pentatonics.....for the 4-stringed violin-theoretic relationship between them may not necessarily be the same....etc...of an n-stringed instrument...Ha.


A very little thinking on this subject will lead the student to the following:

ok. 
So i now plainly see how Guitar Theory arrives at its 5 boxes/cages/baskets/*positions*/etc.
Now in order for me to speak of these positions with my buddies let us *name the positions*.


Position 1........G-string
Position 2........High-E string
Position 3........D
Position 4 .......B
Position 5........A


*Example*: if the chord/scale/event has its root/kernel appearing on the G-string is said to be a position 1 event.

etc...

*Side*: The 5-differently named strings could have been assigned any of the 5 position!!!.........The consequences of the Guitar Theory will be exactly the same. (Isomorphism). But this chosen naming-system does lead to some simplyfications with respect to proofs and deductions...etc...


Now that we have this naming system we can easily and quite efficiently express the relationship between the major and minor pentatonic existing upon The Icy Surface; the guitar fretboard.


I'm positive someone here can see it before we dish it out:

*Hint*.............write out the C-major pentatonic scale in position 1(for example).....i.e. put the root C on the G-string then fill in the remaining notes on all 6 strings..........now write out the G-minor pentatonic scale in all 5 positions......look for the relationship.



Andy Fake
(Director of Research)
(The Roman Empire Guitar research Institute)


----------



## mrfiftyfour

"*Hint*.............write out the C-major pentatonic scale in position 1(for example).....i.e. put the root C on the G-string then fill in the remaining notes on all 6 strings..........now write out the G-minor pentatonic scale in all 5 positions......look for the relationship."


I'm not doing homework...spit it out already


----------



## kat_

mrfiftyfour said:


> "*Hint*.............write out the C-major pentatonic scale in position 1(for example).....i.e. put the root C on the G-string then fill in the remaining notes on all 6 strings..........now write out the G-minor pentatonic scale in all 5 positions......look for the relationship."
> 
> 
> I'm not doing homework...spit it out already


I don't think Mr Fake has any great discovery. It sounds like he has just started to learn a little bit of basic theory and since it's new to him he thinks it's new to the world. He's entertaining though. I love the guy's enthusiasm.


----------



## Steadfastly

Mooh: Would you explain the parts after the word "like"?:thanks5qx:


----------



## jeremy_green

OK ... maybe I am just the new guy and all... but does anyone know what this thread is about??
Brother if you got something going on ... I am not sure you are doing the best job explaining it...

Sounds cool though


----------



## Mooh

FlipFlopFly said:


> Mooh: Would you explain the parts after the word "like"?:thanks5qx:


Gladly, as soon as the OP explains himself.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh

jeremy_green said:


> OK ... maybe I am just the new guy and all... but does anyone know what this thread is about??
> Brother if you got something going on ... I am not sure you are doing the best job explaining it...
> 
> Sounds cool though


Ok...maybe I'm the old guy and all...Sorry Jeremy, I can't help you, there's not much of substance going on in this thread.

Welcome anyway, sometimes there's silliness going on here.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jeremy_green

Thanks Mooh!

Dudes got some marketing skills as I was interested by the thread title! But then lost me with all the hieroglyphic style terms etc.
I am sure he is onto something he thinks is large ... I just can't figure out what that is.

Cheers!


----------



## shoretyus

jeremy_green said:


> Thanks Mooh!
> 
> Dudes got some marketing skills as I was interested by the thread title! But then lost me with all the hieroglyphic style terms etc.
> I am sure he is onto something he thinks is large ... I just can't figure out what that is.
> 
> Cheers!


Ha ha .. I can't believe that I opened this thread to knowhere againkqoct


----------



## mrmatt1972

shoretyus said:


> Ha ha .. I can't believe that I opened this thread to knowhere againkqoct


And I opened it again to see what you had to say about it.


----------



## greco

mrmatt1972 said:


> And I opened it again to see what you had to say about it.


Same here....

Cheers


----------



## Andy Fake

*Sorry*

Sorry guys.

I had to take off there for a while....for how many worlds are there!?.....1?

Annnnnnnnynnnynnyway...


I'll give to you lazy bastar_s the relationship tomorrow!

Its a shame really...after all these well-worded hints that not even one of you lazy bastar_s could even gander up a guess at the solution.


Have you absolutely no zeal whatsoever to make The Transion!!?

Is pen, paper and fretboard such a horrid frightful thing?

You need motivation.
Me too.

But a player will come soon.......maybe even this very century.


Pity............shame...........despair.


You should all put the guitar down.
You should all take up the violin.


Maybe someone will still solve the problem before tomorrow fair, thereby, not only proving me wrong and stupid, but also may save the reputation of this here www.guitarscanada.com; which i esteem highly as one of the best guitar sites on the internet.





good night everybody


Andy Fake
(Director of Research)


----------



## mrfiftyfour

Andy Fake said:


> You should all put the guitar down.
> You should all take up the violin.
> 
> 
> Maybe someone will still solve the problem before tomorrow fair, thereby, not only proving me wrong and stupid, but also may save the reputation of this here www.guitarscanada.com; which i esteem highly as one of the best guitar sites on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good night everybody
> 
> 
> Andy Fake
> (Director of Research)


You should step away from your computer.
From this day forth I will never read another word written by Andy Fake again


----------



## kat_

mrfiftyfour said:


> You should step away from your computer.
> From this day forth I will never read another word written by Andy Fake again


He's usually fairly entertaining. Today he's just being condescending though. Maybe he's taking different drugs.


----------



## jeremy_green

Andy, it has nothing to do with our laziness and EVERYTHING to do with your communication style. You don't build sentences or speak the way many do. Maybe you dont speak English as a first language? I am not sure, but your terminologies are not universally known. I mean you no offense (initially) although I am somewhat bothered with your belligerent response.

When the entire class fails to pass a test do you blame the students?? 
Or perhaps, just maybe, the teacher - no matter how intelligent or enlightened - needs to reevaluate his/her approach to teaching.


----------



## bagpipe

Okay, this has gone on long enough - people here have been more than patient. 

To the OP, either show us, in one post, what your theory is (with no more verbal puzzles) or I'm closing the thread down.


----------



## Mooh

With apologies for my nonsensicle post early on in the thread, I agree with the last few posters.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco

bagpipe said:


> Okay, this has gone on long enough - people here have been more than patient.
> 
> To the OP, either show us, in one post, what your theory is (with no more verbal puzzles) or I'm closing the thread down.


Thanks bagpipe. I hope that anyone who is new to guitar/music (and to the forum) is not being overwhelmed/frustrated by Mr. Fake's personal version of music theory.

Cheers


----------



## kat_

greco said:


> Thanks bagpipe. I hope that anyone who is new to guitar/music (and to the forum) is not being overwhelmed/frustrated by Mr. Fake's personal version of music theory.
> 
> Cheers


I don't think it's nearly as personal of a version of the theory as he thinks it is. All that he has said is that the basic gist of CAGED (the idea that chord shapes can be moved up the neck once the open strings are barred) applies equally to scale patterns. That seems to be a big revelation to Mr Fake. He hasn't hinted at anything else, just the fact that patterns move up the neck so everything can be seen as shapes instead of learning the notes.


----------



## Andy Fake

Yes.
I do agree basically with all that you guys are saying.
I really mean this in a very respectful way; because you guys are essentially cool people.

Most people would surely have kicked me off off off of their site by now.

But, its unfair to me too 'cause i'm explaning things without the technically machinery.
Also its unfair to me too 'cause since not 1 soul here has hinted to me that she understands what we're trying to say here!!!

No person has replied to the HINTS........so i really don't know if even 1 soul here follows.


But i'll assume 1 soul follows...........and over the next 2 or 3 hours(assuming they don't kick me off by then) we'll construct the end of the deductions........culminating in the fundamental relationship between the Major Pentatonic scale and its Relative Minor Pentatonic scale.


Andy Fake
(Director of Research)
(*The Roman Empire *Guitar Research Institute of Montreal)


----------



## Andy Fake

Every guitar person and every guitar professor speaks of the relationship between the major pentatonic and its relative minor pentatonic scale.

But please, do not ask them to specify this relationship........do not blame them either.
Piano theoriticians took their trade much much more diligently.

Just like everyone says that everything can be played in one place on the fretboard.
But please, don't ask her to specify a meaning........is she personally to be blamed. No.

Fakeroo


----------

